# Java fern melting



## Slim64684 (Oct 24, 2015)

I noticed today that the tips of some of my java ferns are darker and more transparent than the rest of the leaf. I googled it and came up with the assumption of a nitrogen deficiency. I tested my water yesterday and got 0 ppm ammonia 0 ppm nitrite and 40 ppm nitrate. Based off my readings I should have plenty of nitrogen for my plants.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Slim64684 said:


> I noticed today that the tips of some of my java ferns are darker and more transparent than the rest of the leaf. I googled it and came up with the assumption of a nitrogen deficiency. I tested my water yesterday and got 0 ppm ammonia 0 ppm nitrite and 40 ppm nitrate. Based off my readings I should have plenty of nitrogen for my plants.


Hi Slim64684,

Welcome to TPT!

It is difficult to tell from your picture but it sounds like what you are seeing is normal leaf tip growth and the plant is doing well. It is normal of the leaf tip to be darker and more translucent if it growing well.

Not my picture but a good example


----------



## Slim64684 (Oct 24, 2015)

Thank you I'll keep an eye on it and the rest of my plants


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

I can confirm normal leaf growth, my Java Ferns do the same thing when they are growing. Transparent tips that fill in as time goes on


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah, that's growth. When Java fern leaves die, they'll either turn yellow throughout the whole leaf or the veins will turn dark brown and the rest of the leaf melts away.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Really old leaves on Java Fern tend to turn yellow/dark brown spotty, and then fade away. New Java Fern leaves often looks like the leaf nearest the heater body in this image...


----------



## Slim64684 (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys makes me feel better


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Yep, like the others said, absolutely normal. Here' one of mine from a while back. You could see good pearling inside the leaf and the clearer tip.


----------

